# chicken wire dumbies



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

I am starting on these today and I will have step-by-step pics up tonight


----------



## TNhaunter (May 29, 2009)

I have been wondering about doing something like this cannot wait to see


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*my pvc kid*

This is one of my kids








[/IMG]


----------



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

ok so it is spelled Dummy lol I can't spell, anyway I was tring to make this Chicken WIre Dummy but I didn't look at it to see what wire I need it LOL who is the dummy. But I did make one out of wire and I am resizing pics now


----------



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

so here is what I have so far, I still need head,hands, and feet.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=1430


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT, Deviant!!!


----------



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

I have found out OK so my wife told me lol, that a button up shrit works best on this and any pants and as soon as I can find out how to put a old cow head that I have on here that will be my head. And then I will be making a new one with a stuffed head that will be hung from an outside window. And also thank creepycathy


----------

